# LGD loves his goat kids...maybe too much - suggestions?



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 13, 2014)

This is Clyde's first kidding season.  He's only five months old, so I had been concerned about him being too rough with the kids.  However, he's just the opposite.  He seemed to immediately understand that the babies are 'handle with care.'  His guardian instinct kicked in more than it ever has before.  He checks the parameter regularly, and is constantly keeping watch (see pic below).






All of this is wonderful...but, whenever Mom or baby cries, including when baby is trying to find mama's teat, he runs right over and comes between them, licking the baby all over and occasionally licking mom too.  Makes it difficult for little ones to get a decent meal!

When I separate him, he whines and cries and tries to get back in with them.  I actually want to encourage most of his behavior, but does anyone have suggestions on how to keep him from interfering at meal time?


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 14, 2014)

One of my older goats might have solved the issue.  She gave birth to twins last night, and although she let the dogs help clean up, she is an experienced Momma, and won't let Clyde near her or the kids when it's time to nurse.  I think I'll still have to watch him carefully, because she's our only experienced doe.  Our other 7 are first fresheners - lol, it should be an adventure!  If any one has advice, I'd still love to hear it.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't have any advice, but I want to tell you the Clyde is gorgeous.

 My male LGD is 14 months and this is his first kidding season too. He is great with the babies (not as good as Clyde) and the experienced moms don't let him near their kids for the first few days. Poor Francis has to sleep in the field in the rain until I rescued him, the goats wouldn't let him under the cover or the hay feeder as that is where their kids were. He took it all very well, poor guy. The kids are 2 weeks old now and life is back to normal. I am glad that Francis respected the dams; it can be a steep learning curve at times.


----------



## kinder (Mar 19, 2014)

X2


----------



## Pips (Mar 25, 2014)

At feeding time tie him to the fence.  You do this for a couple of weeks he will know that during feeding he is not allowed near them.  You can also get him to lie down next to you on a lead and then eventually drop the lead.  But you want to promote this behaviour normally outside of feeding times.  The higher the bond with the herd the better.  He sounds amazing!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the advice!  He is a good boy...most of the time.   The past few days he seems to swing from protective and loving to wanting to chase the smallest, weakest baby one minute and then give her kisses the next.


----------



## Pips (Mar 25, 2014)

Chasing should be stopped, tire and rope   And should be done early.


----------

